# moving to villamoura tell me what u think



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

ok im no newbie to villamoura been there at least 5 or 6 times i want to come out there to see if i can make a go of my bussiness out there. i do car air con regassing degassing and leak detecking. im also a man of many talents to and some might say a jack of all trades really i have a wife and 2 kids 12 and 10
alot of people are saying its hard out there at the mo but it is also hard in england it really has got to the stage where i just dont like england anymore and have had enough of this way of life i love the sun it makes me happy.looking for all information good and bad so i can take this on board before i make a life changing desescion many thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

ray1561 said:


> . i do car air con regassing degassing and leak detecking.


Not an easy business to promote as your services (if done correctly) are only required every few years. There is plenty of competition and yet if you develop the right connections it could make a living - having said that, no one seems to do it 'mobile' so you may find a niche. 

Only problem could be that you spend more time marketing than earning until it gets known - don't under estimate the effort needed for that. (Or the cost !)

Don't forget that 95% of you clients will be Portuguese and you will have to be reasonably proficient in the language or pay someone that is. The expat market is way too small.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Breaking into that market 95% market is no easy task as it works very much as a _closed shop_ and who you know.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

I think canoeman is probably correct and talking to my local garage, people are prefering to drive with their windows open rather than pay for repairs or recharging of their AC, he has seen a 30% reduction in business and has had to lay off one mechanic and he is not expensive. I think one trade that would be very profitable here is removing dents like Dentmaster in the UK, as far as I know there is nothing like it here and nearly every car has a ding or dent.


----------

